

Upverter now has Import and Export - mwoodworth
http://blog.upverter.com/import-and-export-upverter-open-json-file-for

======
tonyarkles
That is a very cool tool. Not to complain too much, but the first design I
tried was a simple differential amp (current source, diff pair, current
mirror), and the lack of a "mirror part" control ended up making for pretty
sloppy layout (although the auto-route to avoid labels stuff is pretty neat).

Good job!

~~~
compumike
Hi Tony, is this your circuit
<http://upverter.com/tonyarkles/fc405a95ad5ac85c/basic-amp/> ? I see the Q1/Q2
current mirror. The rest doesn't look quite finished here, but perhaps I'm not
seeing the right revision. Curious to know if you were trying to draw it from
memory/intuition, or trying to put an existing schematic into the tool?

~~~
tonyarkles
Hi! Yes, that's the one. It certainly isn't finished, and yes, I was drawing
it from memory just to get a feel for the tool.

------
namank
Very NICE! I've heard about you guys but never tried...yet!

A question if I may: Any particular reason for calling yourselves a hardware
company? Wouldn't electronics be more appropriate and familiar to the people
checking you out?

~~~
blackguardx
Electronics and hardware are the same thing. I'm a hardware engineer and I
design electronics. The term hardware could also be used to describe things
like nuts and bolts but but that isn't a common usage in engineering.

~~~
namank
So is the guy I'm working with but he is a couple of layers above the
transistors...more into FPGA/Systems/Logic CAD.

I understand your point; only wondering why use 'hardware' and not
'electronics' - from a business development perspective. Perhaps it points to
future plans.

~~~
patrickyeon
We _real_ hardware people don't take too kindly to FPGA types declaring
themselves to be hardware people. They're really only initializing a stinkin'
big pile of look-up tables anyway.

You get to be hardware when you use a soldering iron :P

~~~
namank
Gett there...slowly but surely!!

------
kanzure
Thanks for adding these features, I know a lot of people were requesting them.

Does this mean your version control system will soon be exporting and
importing, too?

~~~
mwoodworth
we are working on it, are you looking for export of previous version of full
file, or the exporting of the diffs?

